# Whining for his way!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Gonna make this as short as possible! Any help is appreciated.

Cole sleeps downstairs. 
I sleep upstairs.
My cat sleeps with me upstairs.
This is my ideal situation.

I go up. Cole whines at gate and door to be let up.
I tell him no.
He barks at me.
I put the gate lower on the stairs.
He jumps the gate.
Has ruined my carpet under my door.
Still whining.
Tell him no.
Tried ignoring.
Other people in house complain and make me feel bad.
I feel bad.
I feel annoyed.
I see future of angry boyfriend/fiance telling me dog is annoying and out of control.
Wait that is my present... :
I end up sleeping on floor or couch in living room to shut people up.
In return I am creating a monster.
But, I am trying to give boundaries.
If he doesn't put up too much fight I tiptoe around and never come down for a drink or bathroom.
I am a prisoner
It is wrong. 
He doesn't respect the gate or when I tell him no.
What can I do?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Put him in a kennel.

Problem solved. 

Ooooor... you could let him in bed with you. IMO, there is nothing more wonderful than a soft cuddly Vizsla keeping my toes warm at night under the covers. I love having Riley in bed with me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Crate train him so everyone gets a good nights sleep.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

He has a crate for him. I was very excited about the idea of being able to trust the crate etc. But, unfortunately many factors led me to give the crate back to his original owners who said he was crate trained, maybe they had a different dog? Lol I would never have given up if I didn't have others telling me it's annoying with his crying and barking...at 7 months.

I like sleeping with him too. I guess my whole goal here is I don't want to give him what he wants. I don't want his whining to win. In the future I want to be able to say no and not have him sass me and drive me crazy. He is throwing a tantrum and being a brat. I wanted the cat to get used to him first and then maybe let him sleep in the room with us. The bed? Maybe someday...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's mostly just him testing you. Our 7 month old re-home Cooper is doing the same with us. Whining all the time for what he wants, ignoring commands, pretending he doesn't hear us when we call him... etc. I just laugh and remember that we survived this phase with Riley so we can make it through this phase with Cooper!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

* sign of relief* thank goodness! It is tough!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

how long has this been happening?, Ruby stopped whining after 3 nights. This last week though we've let her into our bedroom through the nights as it gets really cold in the kitchen (no heating in there and a tiled floor), she's not however allowed on our bed, I take her mat up and she sleeps down my side of the bed on it.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

He whines in the crate for two months after we got him at 5 months. When we gave it up, he was fine sleeping on his own in the living room, just when I would go up for the night he has always followed me up and so on, basically fought me on it. He eventfully gives up when I am persistent and especially when he is tired. But a lot of times, I have to sit downstairs until he knocks out deep and whatever... Ugh so annoying to baby him like that...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess you have to choose your battles. It all depends on your personal living situation and your resolve. Sounds like you've tried everything. In defense of Cole, remember that he (like all dogs) is a pack animal and he just wants to be with his pack. Being kept away from his pack is an emotional torture to him. Willie has his choice of sleeping spots, and most nights, he chooses "up on the people bed with Mom". However, if he has had a very busy day, he might fall asleep in his chair and stay there through the night.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Make sure he is properly exhausted before bed. I was having problems with my pup Layla, granted she is much younger, but we finally made the conncection with how tired she was at bedtime, and how well she slept!
Yesterday was the first day we could walk her. We had a 30 minutes walk in the morning, and another in the afternoon, she was goosed! I have never seen her so tired since we got her. Usually early evening she sleeps on the sofa in our living room while we watch TV, last night she wouldn't move from Bella's big dog bed in the kitchen. I even brought her through a few times because I was worried about her, and she crawled back to the dog bed in the kitchen. 
This pup never normally leaves my side, and suddenly because she was so exhausted, she wanted her own space. 
Good luck tiring your boy out though, I know the older they get the harder they get to exhaust.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just let him sleep with you. He won't associate his whining with being let in bed if you just let him in without him whining. What I mean is, if you take him up with you when you go to bed, he won't have whined and so won't associate being let in bed with a win from his whining....... Hope that makes sense??


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know if this makes any sense, but the dog trainer we brought Whistler to would put coins in a plastic container (an empty windshield washer container) and would give it a good one motioned shake so it would make a sudden noise next to the crate and say «Don't bark».. He had two boisterous dogs in crates and I could tell you that it worked pretty well. I don't know if this sounds like to harsh of a thing for a V (I'll let you more experienced V owners comment) but I've found it to be quite helpful with Whistler. It doesn't scare him, it mostly diverts his attention from the barking/whining in the crate. It took us a whole 3 independant shakes and it was done. No more barking/whining in the crate.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

All of you are right! I def notice when he is exhausted he puts up leas of a fight. And yes if I let him up, avoiding the whining battle he won't feel he won. Lol I used the spray bottle last night he just went downstairs like nothing. But, in the middle of the night he jumped the gate and I woke up with him in my small bed...ugh haha nice little surprise of course. I want him to sleep with his leader too...i
Think it helps us bond.

The other thing I was worried about was, I ha e been trying to assert my dominance and while everyone in the house lets him on the couch I was trying to keep.MY bed off limits...sort of like a privilege he would have to earn. He has been quite a pain with aggression.

What is everyone's experience with that? Does that help at all with me being dominant over him? Will he think he is equal? Or is it just silly?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> The other thing I was worried about was, I ha e been trying to assert my dominance and while everyone in the house lets him on the couch I was trying to keep.MY bed off limits...sort of like a privilege he would have to earn. He has been quite a pain with aggression.
> 
> What is everyone's experience with that? Does that help at all with me being dominant over him? Will he think he is equal? Or is it just silly?


It's not a matter of letting him on your bed or not, it's more about what happens if you tell him to get *off*. How does he react?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

We had a trainer who said all his dogs sleep in his bed, but the major thing is that he allows them to. They will not jump up on it without him first telling the command. 

He was a trainer though.

Seems like we are off of the crate, but did you ever try crating him in his room?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Crating him in his room? Im not sure I understand? We tried crating next to my bed...in the kitchen...in the living room...we tried many different things to make it work. The only way I got him to keep quiet was wait for him to fall asleep and pick him up, at five months +, and put him in and close the door. Even then I would not leave the room or he would scream bloody murder. 

At first, when I would tell him to get off he would show his teeth to me. No growling but def teeth showing. If I tried moving him off he would try to bite me. Now, a few months of NILIF and patience and trust building if I say off or down he gets down, unless he is feeling bratty. The other day, my sister was sharing my bed with him while we watched a movie and as she was cuddling him he pulled the teeth showing and I told him "No, get down!" before i could even finish he was down with his tail between his legs.

What do you guys think? He is still learning I know. I am trying to get my boyfriend to accept him and he has showed his teeth to him as well...so frustrating.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oops, I meant crating in YOUR room. That probably makes more sense :


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha yes that DOES make more sense! Lol im sure he likes to think it is his room though lol!

But, yea I did try that. It seemed to keep him quiet, only if he was put in after falling asleep...BUT I would have to lay there quiet and not leave my room or I would have yo start all over. But I didn't want to let him out of his crate while he was crying, for obvious reasons. So, I just stayed in my room and stared at my ceiling till I was ready for bed.

This guy has drained my energy like a human baby I tell you...lol. I am exhausted. Thank goodness it seems to have gotten a little easier. Hope that continues...


----------



## rounder211 (Nov 11, 2012)

play talk radio for him to listen to at night . or put him in a crate and play the radio . i am crate training my puppy right now and when hes in his crate he whines and barks like crazy , unless i play talk radio for him . then hes quiet


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I tried leaving the tv on... Similar to talk radio... Tv didn't work. 
once he settles in hr is usually fine sleeping without me. 

I've been using the spray bottle to get him to stay away from jumping the gate. (It is dangerous for him to do that as well) ...

The spray bottle has been working so far. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Try the coins in the jug/container, it worked for us... No whining and barking anymore!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

It is 4 am as I am typing this. I went to sleep early because I did not feel well and left Cole downstairs as I always do. Then around 330 am he starts jumping the gate over and over. I as so annoyed because like I said I was sick and was still tired. Nothing was working. He wasnt giving up. Then, when I decided to just go downstairs with him, he ran to the back door. He had to go out. BAAADLY! Usually, all the dogs go out around 11 or 12 before bed, my mom let them out. I guess she didn't tonight. Lol

So, I am now sleeping with my boy on the couch. He waggled like crazy when we came in from outside. He was so happy to not have to mess in the house and that I was going to stay down with him tonight. He is a good boy.


----------

